

Ask HN: How do I find out about events/socials/conventions? - mmanfrin

I&#x27;m a junior rails dev, and I&#x27;ve noticed that there are tons of events that go on in the City, but I always hear about them after they&#x27;ve happened or after tickets are sold out. Where&#x2F;How do I keep tabs on these sorts of events?
======
DavidSch
[http://www.meetup.com/](http://www.meetup.com/)

If you're in London, We're hosting our Seventh 'Find A Tech Job In London'
with FREE Beer and Pizza meetup [http://www.meetup.com/Find-A-tech-Job-In-
London/events/12391...](http://www.meetup.com/Find-A-tech-Job-In-
London/events/123917572/)

------
johnwards
[http://lanyrd.com](http://lanyrd.com)

------
yanivf
[http://www.thestartupdigest.com](http://www.thestartupdigest.com)

